# Wenger Chronograph 7084x



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Thought I'd put up a few pics of my Wenger. Got it from ebay a few weeks ago with a vry scratched crystal and poor strap. Off it went for the new crystal, service and reseal and I did a bit of research as to the type of original strap that would have been on iy and I found one as new to it as possible, a leather with white stitch detail.

I also downloaded some instructions from the Wenger site and was able to reset the chrono sweep hand and minute timer...very satisfying to do yourself when initially you think its a fault!!

A nice large heavy watch, engraved Swiss Army Knife on the caseback, WR 100m, and model 7084X, probably the best part of the detail is the raised Swiss cross at 12. All in all a nice cheap find for me and very pleased with it.

Before pic first, then afters.

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu252/T...WegBKGEdSZB.jpg

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu252/T...ng/DSCF2206.jpg

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu252/T...ng/DSCF2201.jpg

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu252/T...ng/DSCF2207.jpg

http://i653.photobucket.com/albums/uu252/T...ng/DSCF2211.jpg


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Just seen how to load the pics direct, so here they are.


----------



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like brand new!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

toddydj said:


> Looks like brand new!


Good quality post. Nearly there now


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

A very nice wenger Pilot watch that, I should know I have one exactly the same,

I am a bit of a wenger watch fan and have about five or six of them.

the best one I have is a Wenger GST Classic, it's got a valjoux 7751 movement in it, they only made a couple of hundred of them, apparently its the best watch wenger every produced.

Regards

Paul Mc


----------



## Ghost2 (Jul 27, 2009)

thelasher said:


> A very nice wenger Pilot watch that, I should know I have one exactly the same,
> 
> I am a bit of a wenger watch fan and have about five or six of them.
> 
> ...


Hi

did you mean the GST Classic Moonphase? and if so where did you get it?

best wishes

Mike


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes it is a GST Classic, I purchased it on Ebay a couple of years ago now.

Wenger only made 200 so its a bit of a limited edition,

heres a description as listed on another website.

Fully Certified Wenger Swiss chronometer with turned gold counterweight, self-winding Valjoux 7751 25-Jewel movement, 18K gold bezel, moonphase, 12 hour chronometer with sweep second hand, 30 minute and 12 hr. indicators, 24 hr. AM/PM indicator, day and month windows on dial, date hand indicator on outer dial, solid stainless steel bracelet with 18K gold links solid stainless steel end pieces and divers clasp, non-reflective sapphire crystal, tritium hands and markers, screw-down crown, 100m. water resistant. Watch made by Wenger maker of the Genuine Swiss Army Knife.

Wenger Classic Limited Edition Stainless Steel and Solid 18K Gold Chronometer Chronograph Timepiece. This Swiss made functional work of art is a Limited Edition GST Classic model. The Classic 78179 model was designed exclusively for the Basel World Show (the world leading Show for watches) in 1997. Wenger wanted to make a huge statement at the Basel World Show. The model 78179 Classic proved to the world that Wenger could produce a fine Swiss timepiece of the highest quality. The Wenger Classic is the ultimate top of the line model, best ever produced by Wenger. Wenger only made a very limited quality of the Classic. The extremely high grade movement and very limited quantity of precious material used to make the Classic limited its production. The Wenger Classic is the only Wenger model with a Certified Chronometer Valjouxâ„¢ 7751 movement, solid 18K gold Bezel, solid 18K gold counter weight rotor, 18K gold inlay, and sold 18K gold bracelet links, Scratch-Proof Anti Reflective Sapphire Crystals front and back and a beautiful decorated movement


























I also own one of its little brother the 78579, this one has a 27jewel ETA quartz movement, still a nice bomb proofwatch in its own right.

















Told you I was a wenger nut.!!!


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful watches


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

keygold said:


> Beautiful watches


----------



## thelasher (Jul 13, 2009)

I would have to agree with you, but then again I am slightly bias.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

A Wenger with a Valjous movement, I'm impressed,very nice!!


----------



## Ghost2 (Jul 27, 2009)

To thelasher

I too am a Wenger nut. I used to deal in their watches and still have a few - mostly automatics. I wear the automatic GST classic every day (white face) but it's taking a bit of a pounding. The only watch they made that I never owned was the Moonphase you have. Ever since I have had half an eye open for one.

drop me a line sometime [email protected]

best wishes

Mike Melnyk


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Wenger you originally posted about is it an automatic and am I right in thinking it has inner rotating bezel contolled by crown on the left?

Also is it the same one you just sold for Â£60 in sales section... if so I'm sad to have missed out!


----------

